
Visualising sound: Laser and mirror and sound - philo23
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-V1uXeyGmg
======
tomatopotato
Very cool! Reminds me of Jerobeam Fenderson using the XY mode in ossiloscopes
to draw images with stereo sounds:
[https://youtu.be/rtR63-ecUNo](https://youtu.be/rtR63-ecUNo)

------
philo23
Tried not to alter the title too much, but it seems like HN transforms "+"
into "and", which is why it looks a little confusing

